# Omega Seamaster professional 200 M (Cal.1441 = ETA 255.561)



## ppaulusz

This new thread makes more sense if you read this older thread: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=99969

I promised myself a quick solution for the Longines Conquest VHP bracelet replacement but I did not expect such a drastic solution: *Omega Seamaster Professional 200 M*
It just happened that the same person who sold me the Longines Conquest VHP put up for sale this Seamaster (in mint condition!) that has the same movement as the dual-oscillator VHP! Further more he looked after me very well (as an old and trusted client of him) and traded in the VHP for the same value I purchased from him 5 days ago. So I ended up with the Omega.
According to my research that version of the Seamaster was in production in around 1988 and for a fairly limited time only.
It must have been kept locked away by its (collector?) owner(s) over the years as it looks new (in and out as well:-!). Unfortunately, there are no box, no papers with the watch. Before the deal we went to the local watchmaker who opened the back of the watch, put new battery in and resized the bracelet for my wrist. Straight away the movement looked familiar: it's easy to identify the dual-oscillator design.;-)
Here are some details:
- Case and bracelet: bi-colour stainless steel
- Dial: black with gold markings and hands
- Bezel is 18ct gold (according to the seller)
- Sapphire glass
- Screwed-down crown
- Screwed-in caseback (the caseback is concave!)
- WR: 200m
- Diameter: 36mm (without the crown) - 40mm (with the crown)
- Thickness: less than 9mm (great slim design by Omega!) 
Thanks to the luminous material on the dial and the hands the watch is usable in darkness. The seconds-hand is always on the mark with every beat!
Unfortunately, my picture of the watch does not do it justice...


----------



## vizi

ppaulusz said:


> This new thread makes more sense if you read this older thread:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=99969
> 
> I promised myself a quick solution for the Longines Conquest VHP bracelet replacement but I did not expect such a drastic solution: *Omega Seamaster Professional 200 M*
> It just happened that the same person who sold me the Longines Conquest VHP put up for sale this Seamaster (in mint condition!) that has the same movement as the dual-oscillator VHP! Further more he looked after me very well (as an old and trusted client of him) and traded in the VHP for the same value I purchased from him 5 days ago. So I ended up with the Omega.
> According to my research that version of the Seamaster was in production in around 1988 and for a fairly limited time only.
> It must have been kept locked away by its (collector?) owner(s) over the years as it looks new (in and out as well:-!). Unfortunately, there are no box, no papers with the watch. Before the deal we went to the local watchmaker who opened the back of the watch, put new battery in and resized the bracelet for my wrist. Straight away the movement looked familiar: it's easy to identify the dual-oscillator design.;-)
> Here are some details:
> - Case and bracelet: bi-colour stainless steel
> - Dial: black with gold markings and hands
> - Bezel is 18ct gold (according to the seller)
> - Sapphire glass
> - Screwed-down crown
> - Screwed-in caseback (the caseback is concave!)
> - WR: 200m
> - Diameter: 36mm (without the crown) - 40mm (with the crown)
> - Thickness: less than 9mm (great slim design by Omega!)
> Thanks to the luminous material on the dial and the hands the watch is usable in darkness. The seconds-hand is always on the mark with every beat!
> Unfortunately, my picture of the watch does not do it justice...


Congratulation.Please tell me how accurate is.:-!


----------



## Bruce Reding

LOL! That is a pretty extreme way of extending your bracelet. :-d

Congratulations, George! That is an absolutely outstanding find. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## ppaulusz

*Re: Omega Seamaster Professional 200M (Cal.1441 = ETA 255.561)*

:thanks, Gentlemen!
Accuracy updates will be posted periodically.


----------



## Fatpants

Congrats George, a beauty!


----------



## dwjquest

Great find! You are correct - the twin oscillator version of this watch is rarely seen. I have the standard quartz issue.










It's a great looking watch and I am sure that you will enjoy it.


----------



## ppaulusz

:thanks, Gents!
Thanks for the nice photo of the watch!


----------



## ppaulusz

Here is a picture of the movement (from the net):


----------



## Eeeb

I never realized Omega encased a dual xtal thermocomp... Very Interesting Catch!!


----------



## rex

*Hellava find. You didn't need two Longines VHP anyway. Enjoy.nt*

nt


----------



## Bruce Reding

Eeeb said:


> I never realized Omega encased a dual xtal thermocomp... Very Interesting Catch!!


I'm pretty sure that they did with the Constellation line as well. George -- do you know if this is true?


----------



## ppaulusz

Bruce Reding said:


> I'm pretty sure that they did with the Constellation line as well. George -- do you know if this is true?


As far as I know, only the Seamaster was (for a limited time only) available with the ETA dual-oscillator movement.
The Constellation Perpetual Calendar - available from the late 1990s - was fitted with a thermocompensated movement (ETA 252.511 - Thermoline) but that featured one oscillator only. I am not aware of any other thermocompensated Omega. 
(I don't include the famous MegaQuartz 2400 as that one used other method to achieve high-accuracy.)


----------



## ppaulusz

*Re: Hellava find. You didn't need two Longines VHP anyway. Enjoy.nt*



rex said:


> nt


Thanx, Rex!
You are right, the two Longines looked very similar though I was really after the movement and that was different in a very special way. Nevertheless, I'm very happy that I ended up with the Omega!:-!


----------



## vizi

ppaulusz said:


> As far as I know, only the Seamaster was (for a limited time only) available with the ETA dual-oscillator movement.
> The Constellation Perpetual Calendar - available from the late 1990s - was fitted with a thermocompensated movement (ETA 252.511 - Thermoline) but that featured one oscillator only. I am not aware of any other thermocompensated Omega.
> (I don't include the famous MegaQuartz 2400 as that one used other method to achieve high-accuracy.)


Geoge!
The Constellation used it ETA dual-
oscillator movement.Cal.1445. The pictures(picture is taken from the net)


----------



## ppaulusz

vizi said:


> Geoge!
> The Constellation used it ETA dual-
> oscillator movement.Cal.1445...


Thanks, vizi, great research work!:-!
What a lovely design by Omega!|> I was aware of this model of the Constellation series but I thought it had an ordinary quartz movement but instead of that it was fitted with a dual-oscillator thermocompensated quartz movement: Omega Cal.1445 = ETA 255.472 (6 jewels)


----------



## ppaulusz

ppaulusz said:


> ...I was aware of this model of the Constellation series but I thought it had an ordinary quartz movement but instead of that it was fitted with a dual-oscillator thermocompensated quartz movement: Omega Cal.1445...


Just be aware that there is a similar single-oscillator non-thermocompensated movement: Omega Cal.1444 (6 jewels) that also features day and date sub-dials.
(picture is taken from the net)


----------



## vizi

ppaulusz said:


> Just be aware that there is a similar single-oscillator non-thermocompensated movement: Omega Cal.1444 (6 jewels) that also features day and date sub-dials.


George:thanks


----------



## Bruce Reding

vizi said:


> Geoge!
> The Constellation used it ETA dual-
> oscillator movement.Cal.1445. The pictures


Most excellent! May I include this in my photomontage?


----------



## vizi

Bruce Reding said:


> Most excellent! May I include this in my photomontage?


Yes.(picture is taken from the net)


----------



## Bruce Reding

vizi said:


> Yes.(picture is taken from the net)


Ah. So it's not your pic?


----------



## vizi

Bruce Reding said:


> Ah. So it's not your pic?


Not,but is,where let me send it?


----------



## vizi

Bruce Reding said:


> Ah. So it's not your pic?


Is an other.

http://akiyose.com/watch-repair/constellation1445.html


----------



## Bruce Reding

Thanks very much for finding a picture of this model for me, vizi. I will attempt to contact them to get permission to use it.


----------



## MoreGo

Hi,
I do not belive that The Omega Seamaster Prossessional 200m has this mouvement! Did you look? Mine is diffrent.


----------



## vizi

MoreGo said:


> Hi,
> I do not belive that The Omega Seamaster Prossessional 200m has this mouvement! Did you look? Mine is diffrent.


The Omega Seamaster Prossessional 200m has this two mouvement(1438 standard,1441 termocompressed!
Picture(from net)


----------



## Naturally

Interesting discussion.

I need some help guys.

I always assumed that the watch photographed below was a caliber 1444, a regular quartz.

Is my watch a thermocompensated 1445?

I got this watch as a gift from my late father in early 1990. No papers or anything was provided as it was a hand-me down.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Eeeb

You are going to have to open the back to find out for sure...


----------



## Naturally

Eeeb said:


> You are going to have to open the back to find out for sure...


Any idea how to do that?


----------



## Eeeb

Naturally said:


> Any idea how to do that?


Well, I warn you it is somewhat of an art... and it gets a lot easier with practice.

It appears the Omega has a snapback case and is opened by slipping a knife between the case and the back.

Here are a webpage and another webpage that give some advice. You will they speak of a 'tab' ... I find about half of my snapbacks don't have this 'tab' - you just have to wedge the knife edge in and twist.

Most jewelers will take the back off for you...

look for the 4 digit number that indicates the calibre... or look for TWO alumnium tubes that indicate a dual crystal. If there is only one, it's not the thermocompensated movement.

Good luck!


----------



## dwjquest

Eeeb said:


> Well, I warn you it is somewhat of an art... and it gets a lot easier with practice.
> 
> It appears the Omega has a snapback case and is opened by slipping a knife between the case and the back.


Here is what I use. Works quite well. These are frequently for sale on eBay.


----------



## Bruce Reding

Useful looking tool, David!


----------



## wadekrinke

Hey all,
my Cal.1441/ETA 255.561 finally gave up for good. The 200m has been faithful for years. Due to its condition, I don't want to spend the $100 for a new cal 1441, is there a modern substitute from ETA that will fit? How about the ETA 955.412 or ETA 955.414? These list the same measurements and are much more common and lower price.
Anybody know of a sub list?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Mine is very similar >>










Thats a great find btw.


----------

